# Need AC97 sound codec plz. people with a MSI k8 Neo2 mobo

## L1nux n00b

topic. help.

thanks

----------

## UB|K

lspci:

```
0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
```

in kernel:

```
CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m
```

tip: while configuring your kernel, there's a small doc that describes each driver...

----------

## L1nux n00b

i used genkernel  :Sad: 

(it was late... i wasn't thinking about sound at the time)

any way i can put it in anymore?

(please list the directory of it)

thanks alot,

-Balmung

----------

## ikaro

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

 is what you need.

```

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)

```

----------

## curtis119

Moved to Kernel and Hardware.

----------

## L1nux n00b

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
> 
>  is what you need.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i noticed 'intel'.

this will work on AMD64, right...

----------

## dr-nix

yup

----------

## colo

Slightly OT, however interesting for me, as I'm about to get said mainboard next week:

Does the incorporated audio-chipset allow playback of multiple streams simultaneously without any sond-daemon like arts or esd running, like my emu10k1-based card does?

Thanks for the information  :Smile: 

----------

## ikaro

if you use alsa.

here is my .asoundrc that I use.

```

pcm.dmixed {

        ipc_key 1025

        type dmix

        slave.pcm "hw:0,0"

}

#one called "dsnooped" for capturing 

pcm.dsnooped {

        ipc_key 1027

        type dsnoop

        slave.pcm "hw:0,0"

}

#and this is the real magic

pcm.asymed {

        type asym

        playback.pcm "dmixed"

        capture.pcm "dsnooped"

}

#a quick plug plugin for above device to do the converting magic

pcm.pasymed {

        type plug

        slave {

                pcm "asymed"

                rate 48000

        }

}

ctl.mixer0 {

        type hw

        card 0

}

```

----------

